# Why finley doesn't go to the hoop more often



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

He can't DRIBBLE! It's true it's true. People don't understand why finley doesn't go to the hole every chance he gets but the truth is his cross over is weaker than screech with his immune system detoriorating rapidly. He has a quick first step and a great jump stop but it's hard for him to take peeps one on one unless he has a clear path to the basket.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> He can't DRIBBLE! It's true it's true. People don't understand why finley doesn't go to the hole every chance he gets but the truth is his cross over is weaker than screech with his immune system detoriorating rapidly. He has a quick first step and a great jump stop but it's hard for him to take peeps one on one unless he has a clear path to the basket.



This is a true statement. That is why I feel hes one of the better stop and pop shooters in the League. Knowing his dribble aint the best he uses his first step to get a step on his defender and then stops on a dime and pops the jumper in


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

yep his jumpstop is one of the best in the game. So is his fadeaway jumper. If only his ball handling was better. He'd be top 3 in the league and posterizing players every night


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Thats all right though. With the team built the way it is a more slash oriented gaurd would hurt the team. All slash for a 2 gaurd means is "selfish", anyway...


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

finley is one of the top freethrow shooters this year. If he could slash more when his jumper isn't falling then he'd still be able to help the team offensively. That's what happened last year against the kings. No one was making jumpers and the mavs had no one who could take it to the hole and get to the line to stop the bleeding


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> finley is one of the top freethrow shooters this year. If he could slash more when his jumper isn't falling then he'd still be able to help the team offensively. That's what happened last year against the kings. No one was making jumpers and the mavs had no one who could take it to the hole and get to the line to stop the bleeding


Scoring was the problem last year but it was the other team scoring. The Mavs didnt have a defencive specialist after Najara broke his hand last year. This year they have bell griffin and Najara.

I do think that Finley needs to take it to the hole more this year. He doesnt go to the hole because the Mavs dont get the calls. But slowly ever so slowly they are getting more calls . Attack the rim as much as you can and get the other teams big man in foul trouble.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Scoring was the problem last year but it was the other team scoring. The Mavs didnt have a defencive specialist after Najara broke his hand last year. This year they have bell griffin and Najara.
> ...


yep not having najera was huge too. I told peeps that last year. Matter of fact NVE was hurting too, as was dirk but the mavs still did well. I wanted more last year but I think they can win it all this year.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> 
> 
> yep not having najera was huge too. I told peeps that last year. Matter of fact NVE was hurting too, as was dirk but the mavs still did well. I wanted more last year but I think they can win it all this year.


Its gonna be rough until Najara gets back. I was really expecting more from Popeye jones. Hes the closest thing we have to a legitamite big man and he needs to get more PT. Too bad he has TMacs' back. If the Mavs draft another scorer this year Im gonna be sick. Do the Knicks still want Bradley? Trade him while the tradings good for a rebounding shot blocker who wont give soft fouls.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Its gonna be rough until Najara gets back. I was really expecting more from Popeye jones. Hes the closest thing we have to a legitamite big man and he needs to get more PT. Too bad he has TMacs' back. If the Mavs draft another scorer this year Im gonna be sick. Do the Knicks still want Bradley? Trade him while the tradings good for a rebounding shot blocker who wont give soft fouls.



[email protected] bradley. For who on the knicks? Kurt Thomas? They won't trade him for bradley. They were gonna give us a 4.5 milllion dollar exception for him. What good does that do? It's already expired now. And bradley has been playing WELL for the mavs. Without him blocking like 6 shots tonight the MAVS LOSE.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] bradley. For who on the knicks? Kurt Thomas? They won't trade him for bradley. They were gonna give us a 4.5 milllion dollar exception for him. What good does that do? It's already expired now. And bradley has been playing WELL for the mavs. Without him blocking like 6 shots tonight the MAVS LOSE.


agreed. I say he becomes expendable when Raef starts to block shots and play D again


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> agreed. I say he becomes expendable when Raef starts to block shots and play D again


bradley isn't expendable. Eshmeyer needs to get his azz back on the court though. mavs will need his fouls during the playoffs. I think the mavs playoff roster should be


dirk
fin
nash
NVE
najera
bradley
raef
griffin
bell
johnson
williams
with jones and eshmeyer on the bubble. Jones will prolly get the nod though.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> 
> 
> bradley isn't expendable. Eshmeyer needs to get his azz back on the court though. mavs will need his fouls during the playoffs. I think the mavs playoff roster should be
> ...


I didnt even think to look at the lineup like that until you brought it up. Good lookin INTELLECT


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Winning it all this year?*

I would dearly LOVE to see that happen, BUT (there is always that "but") besides great team defense, they'll also need individual defense in the playoffs and overall, this is a weak individual defending team.

The zone they've been using has helped them immensely, BUT they'll have to dedicate themselves to that and individual defense. Do you see that happening yet? I don't.

The Mavs literally have 3 defenders who know what to do on defense, whether using zone or individual defense. The others are anywhere from barely adequate to adequate.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: Winning it all this year?*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> I would dearly LOVE to see that happen, BUT (there is always that "but") besides great team defense, they'll also need individual defense in the playoffs and overall, this is a weak individual defending team.
> 
> The zone they've been using has helped them immensely, BUT they'll have to dedicate themselves to that and individual defense. Do you see that happening yet? I don't.
> ...


peeps act like EVERY PLAYER ON EVERY TEAM CEPT FOR THE MAVS are great defenders. Take duncan from the spurs and they suck defensively. Take shaq from the lakers (or when he's not healthy) and they suck defensively. Take christie and jackson from the kings and they SUCK defensively. Take ben wallace away from the pistons and they suck defensively. The thing is the mavs have the RIGHT types of players playing defense at the right positions. Finley is a solid defender. Dirk is getting better. Nash is pesky. But you have peeps like griffin, bell, and najera guarding players like it aint nothing. Raef and bradley block shots OFF the ball. So alot of times mavs players FORCE players towards them and they get their shots blocked or altered. The mavs are giving up 92 points a game (through 29 games so far) it's NOT A FLUKE. This team was a contender LAST YEAR and they gave up 101/102 points a game. No one can really stop this team from scoring and when they create turnovers (one of the best teams in the league this year at doing that) and GIVE THEMSELVES more chances to score even when they are playing badly they can win games cause of hte clutch shooters they have. I mean last year sacramento wasn't a great defensive team but they'd get a FEW KEY stops from christie and jackson and that gave them a few more chances to SCORE and that's why they beat the mavs. Mavs had the kings down in both home losses in the playoffs and lost one in overtime and the other by like 4 points. They win both of those games and they go into game five up 3 games to 1 instead of down 3 games to 1. That's just how close the mavs were to facing the lakers. And [email protected] all the teams trying to play physical with the mavs. bell, griffin and najera get physical back with these teams and ENFORCE STUFF so the mavs don't get beat up. Portland, Pistons, Nuggets, New Orleans, and the pacers have all tried to slow the tempo of games down and beat the mavs up and FAILED. The mavs are learning how to win PLAYOFF like games in the REGULAR season. If teams can't beat the mavs when they slow the tempo down they are in BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG TROUBLE.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Were still missing that huge deterent on the inside that says "dont come in here!" Im hoping PJ can fill some of this void.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Were still missing that huge deterent on the inside that says "dont come in here!" Im hoping PJ can fill some of this void.



popeye jones aint gonna scare anyone. I'm just hoping he can use that wide body to clog up the lane and prevent peeps from driving in there so much


----------

